# Sigma-Valmon, 21 Rubis, Automatique Und Incabloc



## yakov (Nov 20, 2012)

Dear friends,

I am new here and want greet all the people here. Sorry for my english its not my mother tongue. Im searching for the value and possible prices for a watch named Sigma-Valmon. On the forefront and on theback it has the following text "Sigma-Valmon, Geneve, 21 Rubis, Automatique und Incabloc". On the back there also this numbers: 98493 and168. I searched for answers in the net and the only thing known about this watch is that it was produced by two different companies; Sigma and Valmon. Valmon itself dont exist anymore and Sigma do. I wrote a mail to Sigma and i hope they can help me!

If anyone has an idea about this watch i would appreciate to know more about it.

I have the following questions:

1: What price could someone get if he would sell this watch? Also regarded the quality and the

2: How much carat is it and how much is the weight of the gold in it?

3: Is it a collectible and where could it be sold?

I would appreciate much your help and im thanking in advance

Best regards yakov

http://imageshack.us...77211small.jpg/

http://imageshack.us...16841small.jpg/

http://imageshack.us...g1686small.jpg/

http://imageshack.us...17751small.jpg/


----------

